
Ask HN:Where can I find free web hosting for developers? - JohnSmith2013
My daughter is just starting her career and I wanted her to be able to get some work done without setting up her laptop as a development machine. She currently uses windows and is starting to use Linux but I want her to be able to get started right away.
======
X4
Funny, I just looked for that. Make her take the red, not the blue pill
Morpheus. Let her solve problems on her own, don't instruct, but give usefull
hints. If she has or you have any question, just ask, don't be shy. I or
someone else is sure there to help (just in case you/she need it).

For easy php stuff: [http://www.square7.ch/](http://www.square7.ch/)

A real shell and more: [http://shells.red-pill.eu/](http://shells.red-
pill.eu/)

(Btw. I recommend SuSE or Ubuntu for the beginning, Sabayon, Gentoo or Arch
later when she's good enough and wants more. But I'm sure she would perform
well on a Mac too, Macs teach you to become a consumer though)

    
    
       I recommend her to NOT install LAMP or XAMP.
    

She should use a prebuilt appliance from
[http://turnkeylinux.org](http://turnkeylinux.org) instead. That will teach
her howto sftp too. KDE and Gnome integrate sftp into their "Explorer", just
ask or google and you will find howto do use that without a "FTP-Client".

------
LarryMade2
First thought is if shes serious about being a developer

a) setting up a development system is a good and necessary skill to have for a
web developer. As other posts mentioned XAMPP, WAMP, etc are good methods to
do it painlessly. Having a development machine makes development way easier as
you can turn on error reporting, use interactive debugging tools, etc. things
that are not as possible on a 3rd party host.

b) getting some inexpensive hosting is a good thing for her career
development. There are some quite reasonably priced hosting out there, I hear
Dreamhost name a lot in that respect, I myself use Bluehost, quite good and
inexpensive. Experience dictates to stay away from GoDaddy they are kind of
the bad side of town internet wise with hard-sell pushing of services and
misleading/confusing management pages.

Being a developer isn't just having everything set up and ready to "make
stuff" you have to learn a little bit of how it works underneath too.

------
antonio-R
[https://www.heroku.com/](https://www.heroku.com/)

[https://www.cloudcontrol.com/](https://www.cloudcontrol.com/)

[https://www.openshift.com/](https://www.openshift.com/)

All of them allow you to host your projects.

------
zachlatta
If you're looking to host static pages,
[http://neocities.org/](http://neocities.org/) is great. For anything more I'd
recommend Heroku.

------
dholowiski
Come on, get her a real server, vps at least. If you look hard enough you can
find one for $10 a month, less if you pay for a year. Do you really want her
to waste her time struggling with all the crap that comes with 'free'?

Plus there is the added experience of server administration, which she should
know at least a little about, if she wants to learn development.

------
tokenizerrr
Maybe [http://neocities.org/](http://neocities.org/) for starters.

However I believe a local xampp install will be better for the long run. It's
fairly effortless to install, gives a nice control panel to turn it on/off and
it's very easy to edit and see your changes.

------
ersoft
If you are asking about developing in the cloud, there are two options:

[https://www.nitrous.io/](https://www.nitrous.io/) or
[https://koding.com/](https://koding.com/)

On Koding it requires an invite, but I have a couple of invites.

~~~
meadhikari
Can you please send a Koding invite, can not find your email on the profile
page, mine is salik.adhikari@gmail.com

------
MrMeker
I just started using Nitrous.IO to develop for AppEngine. It itself is not
hosting but it is a free development box.
[https://www.nitrous.io/join/ll8ET-M6wvU](https://www.nitrous.io/join/ll8ET-M6wvU)

------
Splendor
You can host webpages (HTML, CSS, and Javascript) free from Google Drive:
[https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2881970?hl=en](https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2881970?hl=en)

------
argonaut
Heroku is pretty much standard for getting web apps up painlessly. The last
things you want is for a novice to get buried under devops hell. For simply
hosting static HTML/CSS/JS, I would use GitHub Pages.

------
boneheadmed
Here is a site I'm going to be trying out. Has PHP 5, MySQL 5, ASP.NET. It's
free. [https://secure.biz.nf/order.php](https://secure.biz.nf/order.php)

------
dirktheman
I'm surprised nobody mentioned this, but AWS offers one year of free EC2
usage.

------
sdsk8
github, it provides hosting for her websites and source codes!

~~~
X4
[http://bitbucket.org](http://bitbucket.org) is probably better.

~~~
sdsk8
I have the same opinion, but she need a web hosting too

------
JohnSmith2013
Thank you so much!!

------
lazylizard
appfog???

------
FaisalAbid
heroku.com

